# is it really easy to get for 12 years experienced but new to aus lift maintenace job



## npanherkar (Jan 23, 2018)

Firstly I want to say Thanks to Admin and all other members for accepting my request and given access to be a part of this forum.

I am Indian, working in Kuwait in elevator profession. I want to migrate to Aus. 
1.Is it possible to get the immediately job in Australia in any state Or I have to wait 5-6 months ?
2.how much approx. salary per hrs.to start as a lift mechanic ?
3.Does this job need certification? How can I achieve the same? while achieving certificate can I work in the same field? or any other alternate please let me know.

4.My requirement I need to earn at least 55 AUD per hrs. as I surveyed little Is it possible to get? 
Please advice me on the above mentioned.

Thanks in advance to all

Regards

Nivritti


----------

